
Resisting Antibiotics: The social challenges of drug reform - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/editors-picks-books-ideas/robert-bud-past-and-future-antibiotic-reform
======
milsorgen
Antibiotics must be used in a responsible manner. This is an urgent issue and
I am very concerned about their uses in agriculture. That said education is
key and I am wary of locking such important drugs ever further behind the
corporate-medical industrial complex.

